# Guppies with red cherry fry



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i would like to get some sort of a small fish that could be bred in my shrimp tank. i was thinking about guppies but i have a few questions:

does anyone know if adult guppies would eat baby cherry shrimp?

also... i noticed that my cherry shrimp chowed down on my newly hatched angel fish fry when i put them into the shrimp tank, do you think the shrimp would eat newly born guppies?

if guppies are a bad choice does anyone else have any fish in mind that would breed and not eat baby shrimplets?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cherries will not eat live guppy fry..that would be a sight though..

I had guppies taking alotta my cherry babies, but I kinda fixed that by stuff lots of moss cover, and such. But I did see some cherries get picked off, so the guppies were removed. 

I suggest otos, maybe endlers (if you have cover), and pygmy cories.

Cherries bred readily when left alone, but they still bred slowly when there's other fish in the tank too.

-John N. :wink:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

hmm thanks for the reply. i suppose guppies wont be good then. but i was thinking of a more colorful fish that would actually swim in the water column rather then on the substrate or walls. like some sort of livebarer or something. i dunno if they exist but damn....


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Endlers are you best bet I think.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Definitely endlers!!

Some guy on aquabid sells really nice ones...

his auction pic


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll also vouch for endlers (I kept them with my cherry shrimp when I was still raising them) and there is another very small livebearer, much smaller than even the endlers, which is silver and black. Might be a good choice.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

great! glad t know there are some options out there for me! i bought 8 cardinals that i am keeping temporarily in my 10g until they get used to high co2 concentrations, then they will join the others in my 55gal. but when they go i want o get some livebearers. 

Iris: do you know the name of those smaller liverbearers? they sound interesting

so the endlers wont chase the baby tiny cherries... hm thats good, i will take a look around and see if i can order them locally, if not ill look online. but shipping overnight is definately not cheap  

btw are there multiple streins of endlers? are they all safe for cherries? or perhaps endler look-alikes


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I wills ee if I can find out. I know they can sometimes be found in the same habitat as gambusia, but they are much smaller and not aggressive.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Zapins said:


> great! glad t know there are some options out there for me! i bought 8 cardinals that i am keeping temporarily in my 10g until they get used to high co2 concentrations, then they will join the others in my 55gal. but when they go i want o get some livebearers.
> 
> Iris: do you know the name of those smaller liverbearers? they sound interesting
> 
> ...


See this post...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...?t=12829&highlight=Microrasbora+erythromicron


----------

